# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  My nozzles are leaking around the top

## Chuck Sommerville

I am printing with PLA at 190 degrees.

I have noticed plastic dripping from the top of both nozzles. I'm not talking about the dripping that normally happens from the opening of the nozzle.  From what I can tell, its coming from between the heating element and the nozzle, like the nozzle isn't seated well.  I removed the middle fan assembly, and was able to loosen the set screws and slide both nozzles out. 

I'm looking at the nozzles and trying to decide if there is anything I can do to correct the problem.  This video looks promising. https://youtu.be/SfACwC9diQY

The video shows how to remove the nozzle and re-seat it.  Before I do this procedure, I wanted to see if I could get any other advice.

Also, the video concentrates on cleaning a clog of ABS using acetone. I don't think that will help with my PLA.

-Chuck Sommerville

----------


## Geoff

> I am printing with PLA at 190 degrees.
> 
> I have noticed plastic dripping from the top of both nozzles. I'm not talking about the dripping that normally happens from the opening of the nozzle.  From what I can tell, its coming from between the heating element and the nozzle, like the nozzle isn't seated well.  I removed the middle fan assembly, and was able to loosen the set screws and slide both nozzles out. 
> 
> I'm looking at the nozzles and trying to decide if there is anything I can do to correct the problem.  This video looks promising. https://youtu.be/SfACwC9diQY
> 
> The video shows how to remove the nozzle and re-seat it.  Before I do this procedure, I wanted to see if I could get any other advice.
> 
> Also, the video concentrates on cleaning a clog of ABS using acetone. I don't think that will help with my PLA.
> ...


Before you screw the nozzle back in use some form of locking grease (not threadlock) just something to block small gaps in the thread. CPU thermal paste is what I use, as it has such a high temperature resistance. I use the paste on the nozzle thread when I screw it in, and screw it in tight! this should stop the ooze from above.

----------

